# Lucine is Reunited with Her Sister May 16/06 to Feb. 18/08



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Lucine is reunited with Prima now...

Lucine was doing amazingly with her response to the treatment of her PT. I pulled her out for a good cuddle and a kiss goodbye this morning before Elizabeth and I left on our Ratty Adventure. Never knowing I was truly saying goodbye to my brave, sweet girl. 

Lucine was part of a cry for help from a contact at a local Animal Control. These 4 baby girls and mom were to be euthanized so I said â€œBring them to meâ€.

In the shelter pic, Lucine looks sick and squinty and its only when I got her home and took a good look at her, as well as taking her to my vet, that I realized she had micro-eye or Microphthalmia. 
_Microphthalmia (or microphthalmos) means small eyes. In mammals the failure of expression of a transcription factor, MITF (microphthalmia-associated transcription factor), in the pigmented retina prevents this structure from fully differentiating. This in turn causes a malformation of the choroid fissure of the eye, resulting in the drainage of vitreous humor fluid. Without this fluid, the eye fails to enlarge, thus the name microphthalmia. _

I even figured out she was blind or close to it but she didnâ€™t care! She would run as fast as she could and ricochet off of things until she got where she wanted to go. Later on in life she mustâ€™ve realized that it hurt and slowed down to an amble instead of a charge. :lol:
She was 20 months old, and the bravest beautiful little girl anyone could ever meet. I hope you are now seeing the world as it should be my wonderful Lucine :heart:

Her shelter pic (I guess you can figure out which one she is :roll








Stuffing her face








My baby funny-face








Terra and Lucine at 5 months old








Lucine loved to be up high








Or sleeping comfortably
















OR eating! 








Even meds were good :doh:








Oooh more cozy naps








I took this pic of her yesterday morning

















This girl really lived life to its fullest so I should have no regrets on her part. I will miss her but she had a good life with me and her friends. :mrgreen:


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Lucine is Reunited with Her Sister May 16/06 to Feb. 18/*

I'm so sorry for your loss  

Those pictures of her sleeping comfortably are great and made me laugh, at least they will bring good memories of her and hopefully put a smile on your face everytime you look at them


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Lucine is Reunited with Her Sister May 16/06 to Feb. 18/*

You really did a great thing for Lucine, and I am sure she is thankful for all you gave to her. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Lucine is Reunited with Her Sister May 16/06 to Feb. 18/*

i'm so sorry for your loss  what great pics you have of her.


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Lucine is Reunited with Her Sister May 16/06 to Feb. 18/*

She's a beautiful girl, and seems to have lived a wonderful, full life. My regrets for your loss.


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Lucine is Reunited with Her Sister May 16/06 to Feb. 18/*

I'm sorry. She had a great life, though - she was lucky to find you!


----------

